# Elektra Micro Casa???



## triswiles (Jun 12, 2017)

Hi All
I am looking to get a lever machine next to my Rocket r58..... I was thinking about s Elektra Micro Casa. Does anyone have any other options or pointers for a better machine for the money???

Thanks


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Are you looking to buy new or used? The elektra is not the most temperature stable of lever machines and there are many other options that you could consider.

it would be helpful to know if you have any size constraints, whether you like to tinker with machines, direct lever or spring lever?


----------



## triswiles (Jun 12, 2017)

My initial thoughts were to buy a second hand but for the cost of one from Italy or dealing with the issues with a second hand one, I just figured I would just bite the bullet. 

I have no major size constraints just the fear that if I go too big the wife may demand a caravan!!! There is about 2ft of counter top dedicated to my coffee area. My main machine will be a Rocket R58 which is in situ this is just for fun and look pretty. 

Happy to tinker with machines as I do with the R58 and the Brother in law La Pav.

I am not sure if I have a preference on the direct or spring, I understand the method and have used direct, just don't know enough to make an informed decision.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

triswiles said:


> My initial thoughts were to buy a second hand but for the cost of one from Italy or dealing with the issues with a second hand one, I just figured I would just bite the bullet.
> 
> I have no major size constraints just the fear that if I go too big the wife may demand a caravan!!! There is about 2ft of counter top dedicated to my coffee area. My main machine will be a Rocket R58 which is in situ this is just for fun and look pretty.
> 
> ...


 I notice that you have posted on the FB lever fever group, there are lots of folk there with varying lever machines. I would not go for a micro class, I found them to overheat easily, however they can still produce tasty shots, just not as well as a la pavoni in the right hands


----------



## triswiles (Jun 12, 2017)

coffeechap said:


> I notice that you have posted on the FB lever fever group, there are lots of folk there with varying lever machines. I would not go for a micro class, I found them to overheat easily, however they can still produce tasty shots, just not as well as a la pavoni in the right hands


Yes, I did. I am just trying to get some good varied information.... just don't want to blow so much money on a machine that I will regret..... I wanted a challenge so that was my motivation behind a lever..... which la pav would you choose?


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

triswiles said:


> ...Does anyone have any other options or pointers for a better machine for the money...





triswiles said:


> ...just don't want to blow so much money on a machine that I will regret....


How much money may i ask ?...i.e. how much is the Elektra Micro Casa that you're looking at ?...or...how much more (if one is willing to pay more) can you spare above the Elektra price...in a nutshell what is your budget ?


----------



## triswiles (Jun 12, 2017)

Rincewind said:


> How much money may i ask ?...i.e. how much is the Elektra Micro Casa that you're looking at ?...or...how much more (if one is willing to pay more) can you spare above the Elektra price...in a nutshell what is your budget ?


I was looking at a new one. The couple that I have seen second hand it would be the cost of import and duty. Then repair..... may as well by the new one at £1315, I think
My budget is around that price, unless there is something I should save for? I mean a couple of hundred pounds more.....


----------



## triswiles (Jun 12, 2017)

Well I took the plunge, and I love it!!


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Very nice setup...did you earn that star ?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

triswiles said:


> View attachment 70684
> 
> 
> Well I took the plunge, and I love it!!


Looks lovely, I have one that I have just restored and am enjoying having a play with it


----------

